# Game 20: Warriors @ Heat (12/12 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 12, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors have won 4 straight and have won 8 of their 12 road games.

Flu bug is running through the team right now. UD and Terrel Harris had it. UD returned to practice today and says he'll give it a go tomorrow, but now Mike Miller has the flu and missed today's practice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ezeli domination.

Happy Festivus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

David Lee is going 30/30 and Curry will score a bazillion-and-eight points.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If spo was smart.

Start Cole to guard Curry.

Start Joel to lockdown Lee.

Cole
Wade
Lebron
Joel
Bosh.

Starting Lineup for the future.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel at the 4? Maybe slide Bosh to the 4.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> Joel at the 4? Maybe slide Bosh to the 4.


I'm more comfortable with Joel guarding Lee that Bosh. Bosh will go up against Ezeli....So i don't know why anyone would want to Bosh at PF and Joel at C.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> I'm more comfortable with Joel guarding Lee that Bosh. Bosh will go up against Ezeli....So i don't know why anyone would want to Bosh at PF and Joel at C.


Joel can still start at the 5 and cover Lee instead of Ezeli. Positions are more an offense thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:spo: _Positionless.

_


> @*ShandelRich*  Erik Spoelstra says everybody is available and ready to go tonight vs. Warriors (come out, and play)
> 
> Udonis Haslem to start at PF tonight vs Warriors.


Are we starting our two worst rotation players right now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes...yes we are.

Hopefully Wario gets his ass benched if he keeps throwing up the junk he's done so far this season.

Udonis...well...yeah...dont even know where to start with that one. I guess the thinking is to match up more traditionally with the Warriors due to their size, but isn't that why we went 'positionless' in the first place?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Are you ****ing kidding me Spo? Looks like we are going to have to have another come from behind win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Prepare for a 3pt avalanche with Curry and Thompson also...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Prepare for a 3pt avalanche with Curry and Thompson also...


If Josh smith dropped a career high 4 three's on us, Curry is due for about 13, NBA high.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if Spo does this just to distract people from any actual flaws he might have. Hear me out. He starts these complete scrubs because he gets an excuse if they lose, team gets an excuse and he gets an excuse, and it hides any of his real flaws with people focusing on, "OMG this NOOB is starting Yakhouba Diawara?!"

What's the other possibility? That he actually thinks guys like Haslem and Diawara are good enough to start? That he's that stupid? That's less likely.

Can you imagine if this is some mind game of his? That would be such advanced thinking and strategy. Not unheard of though. Phil Jackson was famous for going long minutes in the 4th with bench players.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He is just so stuck in his ways. Maybe Joel will play more minutes, like how he started Lewis then Lewis and then Lewis was MIA for the rest of the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo prefers Joel off the bench, and it's always worked better for the Warden that way.



> ‏@*tomhaberstroh*  A stat I just dropped on @*LeBatardShow*: In Big 3 era, Wade in games after making 5+ long jumpers: 25 FG% in same area.


This, and Sun Sports' little "Don't Doubt Dwyane" montage there has me worried about tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Spo prefers Joel off the bench, and it's always worked better for the Warden that way.
> 
> This, and Sun Sports' little "Don't Doubt Dwyane" montage there has me worried about tonight.


Yikes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice start offensively, except for some Wario-isms. He's still not responded to Cole's prodding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wanna say our D is bad, but they've just hit a ton of long J's.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

okay wario needs to be benched. jesus wtf is he doing???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We picked Wayne Simien over David Lee. Still remember that one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade go home. you're drunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-15 shooting for the Heat. Down 1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, I keep forgetting about Simien over Lee. Right here in FL too.

I can't remember the last time I've seen Spo sub in four for the first substitutions. Helps when it's LeBron you're putting them around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Ray


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole's Dfense wow. great stuff


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-28 after 1

Heat shoot 60% and are down 1. Here we go again with this. Seems to always happen with the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 1 when we shoot 60%. Cool story bro.

6 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After all the talk about Cole's defense...he gets burned by Jarrett Jack to set up a 3.

The rebounding hasn't been pretty. They got a 3 from Klay after we gave them 3 possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 4-4 now. All on drives.


Nearly 30 points in the paint already for the Heat.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> After all the talk about Cole's defense...he gets burned by Jarrett Jack to set up a 3.
> 
> The rebounding hasn't been pretty. They got a 3 from Klay after we gave them 3 possessions.


And you would rather had Wario get burned and do nothing on D? okay.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen leading Heat scorers 4-4 8 points.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ray 4-4 now. All on drives.
> 
> 
> Nearly 30 points in the paint already for the Heat.


age is nothing but a numberrr


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's the most dynamic 3-point specialist we've had in the Wade era, besides Ricky Buckets, of course.



doctordrizzay said:


> And you would rather had Wario get burned and do nothing on D? okay.


Not at all. Just commenting. It was unexpected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2Bosh

Bosh now 4-5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, look at that. Spo went a minute too long with a lineup. That never happens...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

joel had that Wade...you didnt have to foul. thanks.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

here comes the step back wade jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lee didnt even try for the ball. just straight up pushed him in the back while he was in the air.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Thats a season ending injury for any other player in the NBA. wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4pt possession for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Wade...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wow wade...you look OLD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Klay Thompson going off


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you ****ing idiot


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

HAHahaha Wade got hit twice in the face **** thats funny.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A Warrior hit him first, but yeah, Rio did a number too. Could be a concussion situation. We may have to sit him.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

that's gotta be all over the SC highlights.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors now 7-14 from 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Doctor Drizze has become insufferable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are we doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-52 at the half

Difference in this one. Warriors being 7-15 from 3 while the Heat are 2-10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not even going to comment on the hypocrisy in his Wade/LeBron injury comments.

Klay Thompson already tying his career high in 3's (5) isn't a surprise. LeBron still having trouble drawing calls on his drives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Klay is in my fantasy team though....silver lining 

Need a vintage Lebron take over if Wade is out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's not shooting around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@*MiamiHEAT*  #*HEATgame*: Dwyane Wade has a neck strain. His return is questionable.


..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody needs to punch Mario really good just once. Obviously not solely for this, but for years of dunderhead bullshit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive and dunk by Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wow when haslem is on the floor. No D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So tired of Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brick city


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So tired of Mario.


Haslem and Mario make this team really tough to watch. They're so clearly the weak links.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not enough floor spacing with Rio being crap, Wade bricking, and Udonis...Udonising


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem reminds me of Channing Crowder. Guy would run around, never tackle anything, never sack anybody, and never touch the football. Haslem literally jumps and falls short for every rebound or shot contest, can't catch, can't pass...he doesn't do anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are ice cold in this quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole made Curry look ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Timeout Warriors? Wasn't Curry out of bounds?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron the savior


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-74 after 3

Was gonna point out how quiet from 3 the Warriors had been this quarter. Then they hit 2 in a row. We are cursed.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We arnt cursed, its obviously our D on the perimeter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarret Jack...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jack ties his season high. such bullshit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

Get mad, Lebron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Green just talked shit to Lebron. Game over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sugar Ray 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** had some momentum there and cant even get a shot off.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade....go away


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to know when he doesn't have it. It's not one of those good nights for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That shot right there is why Wade has had struggles in some games. Shooting to try to draw a foul instead of shooting because he's open.

LBJ 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron. Wow.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron ur clutch. go home GS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thompson now ties his season high.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't complain and not get back, fools


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Do we really have Bosh guarding Jack? Or was there a switch that I missed?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Switch.

Jack won't miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!

great rebound by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why doesn't Lebron have the ball right now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron making Wade look like a all star again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole gets no love. 

He needs to develop a floater or a short pull up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough shot by Curry....damn...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole tonight still proving himself. Curry only 7 points before that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh. Has the butterfingers all of a sudden again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray has had two great looks from his spot and missed. 

This is now reminding me of the Wizards game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, a lot of missed good looks or unforced TOs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah this aint looking for mine. Can see a trey going down this possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like the Wizards game. Missed 3 after missed 3 with Battier taken on the role of Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why isnt Lebron touching the ball down the stretch


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Why isnt Lebron touching the ball down the stretch


Because Spo is too "smart"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:fail:

what a pass though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

aaaaaaaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pathetic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Welp...that just happened.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful way to lose. At least make them hit a jumper.

We lost this game on bad offense in a lot of ways.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** that was funny though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was some shitty defense Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game.

**** this.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Battier literally made the worse decision of his career haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even LA beat this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Epic choke by us there. Battier, who is in there for his D, ****s up.

Wizards redux.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely lost this game on offense.

To not score in the final 3:18 of the game is awful. Ray missed 2 3's from his spot, Battier 1 from his, Lebron took an awful 3 that had no chance, Bosh had two bad turnovers. Bad loss to say the least.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo lets them run their own offense though, remember? :spo:

So retarded. This team is just not a regular season team. They don't get up for every game and it shows.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Blargh, we lost because Ray Allen missed two shots that he probably shoots at a >50% clip. Also bad defense on that final possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Battier literally made the worse decision of his career haha





Wade County said:


> Epic choke by us there. Battier, who is in there for his D, ****s up.


Dont know exactly what was called though. If we were switching everything then part of the fault belongs to Ray.

As part of it does to Lebron, who as Tony pointed out, could have crowded Jack a little more to not make that pass possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo'a fault in that final play as well. Dont get having Ray in on a final defensive play. 

Cole/Wade/Battier/Lebron/Bosh should have been the lineup.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I've noticed Spo leave Ray in for defense-only possessions before. I understand the sentiment, but it's completely dumb. He's gotten away with it in other games. Hopefully a lesson has been learned this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> John Hollinger ‏@johnhollinger
> OK, Heat actually were allowed to sub. Commence ripping Spo for playing Ray Allen on last-second defensive poss.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Spo, what are you doing...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray instead of Cole for a defensive possession is completely indefensible, especially after 37-year-old Allen played so much of the fourth. Erik's always given vets or high reputation guys the benefit of the doubt, even when it argues with reason. I think he likes to stick with the guys who've been playing, probably believing they'll be more locked in the game. It's stupid, and I'm pretty sure I remember it hurting us in the Washington game, too.

I figured we'd probably lose this one, though. Bad combination of a better-than-you'd-think team with no chance of coming out of the West, and that team being hungry to prove themselves against a top team. I hate to use sports cliches, but clearly they "wanted it more." I think we'll take it on the chin a few times this year from mid-to-lower-level teams eager to prove themselves. As Ira said, we may not even be playing serious basketball until after Christmas. We might not consistently beat teams we should beat until the weeks of basketball around the ASG.


----------

